# Anyone tried "Can Do" Thera-band style bands?



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I didn't buy it yet but this is that Thera-band sort of stuff I found. It uses the official Thera-band scale on the back. I did a stretch test on it and it is lightning quick and smells really pure. $22 for this roll. I couldn't find the length on the box but it's seems like a lot.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Smells pure?.. uncut?.. how much does it weigh?.. I'm just messing with you.. never heard of it.. let us know how long it last


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> Smells pure?.. uncut?.. how much does it weigh?.. I'm just messing with you.. never heard of it.. let us know how long it last


Hehe.

I am so into this shit now I can smell rubber and get an idea by how strong it smells of latex how "springy" it will be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

If it's latex it should work. The golds gym brand is also good. The main thing to remember is to not buy the stuff marked "non-latex".


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> Smells pure?.. uncut?.. how much does it weigh?.. I'm just messing with you.. never heard of it.. let us know how long it last


Haha ❄❄❄ good one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Imperial said:


> If it's latex it should work. The golds gym brand is also good. The main thing to remember is to not buy the stuff marked "non-latex".


Yea. I got burned before I knew to at least smell it. I bought some thin tubing from an archery shop. Turned out to be synthetic and totally "dead."

This stuff snaps back exactly like Thera-band. And as I said it uses the official Thera-band chart on the back of the box.

If this works out I think it will be an awesome deal for that long a roll. Looks like there could be 20'+ in there.

Edit: Looked online and this is 18'. Which isn't bad. Sells for half this online but that's how it goes I guess. Walgreens has a pretty lose return policy if it should surprise me. Gonna check how this compares to one of the slingshot web sites. I would rather give my money to them. Nice to know there is a local option though. Only Thera-band red is sold locally as far as name brand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I tried some Cando green and it was garbage.
I cut a set, drew it back and it was longer when I put it down. The rubber stretched and didn't fully retract! And this wasn't stretching them until they bottomed out, just to 500% or so.
There's only one Theraband.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

M.J said:


> I tried some Cando green and it was garbage.
> I cut a set, drew it back and it was longer when I put it down. The rubber stretched and didn't fully retract! And this wasn't stretching them until they bottomed out, just to 500% or so.
> There's only one Theraband.


They have a synthetic too. I'm not questioning your experience but I stood in the store stretching it for like a half hour. I think they thought I was a shoplifter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I noticed Thera-band has a synthetic too because of latex alergy. The odd thing is my fiance is mildly allergic to latex and I just found out I'm mildly allergic to some synthetics. That crap from the archery store raised welts for an hour until I could scrub my skin. Only thing I've ever been allergic to.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > I tried some Cando green and it was garbage.
> ...


It wasn't latex free, it was as close to regular theraband as they offer.
Do what you want but it's more expensive to buy something that doesn't work and then something that does.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

M.J said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


Oh no. I took your advise to heart. I just didn't experience what you experienced. 
What happened to me in the store couldn't replicate the stresses of actually pulling it over a frame. It didn't stretch in my hands is all I'm saying.

I was looking up Thera-band prices when I got the "ding" from your reply. I don't have the money to be experimenting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

M.J said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


Hey. I'm super anal about things. I took a piece of red Thera-band into the store, took some of their version out. Stretched it to the same point and sure enough theirs distorted. And it looked like it was about to snap while the Thera-band still had some stretch to it.

I think this stuff would still be better than resorting to inner tube or whatever but I just wanted to recognize that you were totally right. Latex alone does not a band make. The quality of the vulcanization and additives definitely makes a difference.

I just really wanted to have a local option since the highest true Thera-band sold locally is red.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

